
New method exploiting the way that the Apple iPhone operates with other devices - madethemcry
https://www.adaptivemobile.com/blog/icloud-ihack-ispam
======
madethemcry
The shown 'attack' happens mostly in China at the moment and the victim's
iCloud account must already be compromised. Anyway I think this is an
interesting impact.

